# Any tips or tricks for thread tension?



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

So far, I've been able to pick up how to work everything on my newest machine but I'm having tons of trouble with thread tension. It's either too loose gets jammed in the bobbin case or too tight and snaps at the top. Ends up with ugly seams. Any tips? I didn't have this much trouble on my last machine 









Above is attempt one, thought it looked good because my bobbin thread wasn't visible. But.... 








The back was awful and it shortly jammed and thread snapped.

Try two was also eventful. This was at a tighter setting.

Front









Back








And it tore at the top side, in the gears by the arm. Is it still too loose or too tight?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Knowing what type of machine you are using helps us figure out what is wrong. Did you buy a used machine? If so has it been serviced recently? Servicing your machine can fix tension issues.

When I bought my first machine I thought using any thread I could afford (the cheap dollar crap) was fine. As I learned over time the thread quality does make a bit of difference. Save the cheap thread for barter items or hand sewing.

If the thread ripped up by the swing arm the tension is tight.

http://www.allfreesewing.com/Sewing-Tips-and-Tricks/Repair-Sewing-Machine-Tension-Problems

BTW How are you, sweetie?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tension troubles can cause a person to want to pull their hair out. It is always a matter of elimination of possibilities to figure it out, especially with a new to you machine. 

We are missing some information and since we do not know you or your experience, please excuse me if I ask a few questions.

1. Do you have experience on a sewing machine?
2. What kind of machine is it?
3. Are you using bobbins that you know are for that machine? A bobbin might fit, but if it is not made for your machine, it may interfere with performance.

With the extra thread being on the underneath, it says to me that the challenge may be more with the upper tension, as opposed to bobbin related, but I am not sure. It could be that your bobbin tension is off due to the bobbin case. 

It could also be related to your needle. Are you using a needle that is indicated for the type of fabric you are using? If your needle is also not the right size or length, that can cause problems. 

My guess is that if it is a new to you machine, but is a used machine, one or more of the above ideas might be why the machine was given up by the previous owner.

In my crafting group, there are people who show up with a machine and can't figure out why this isn't working, or that isn't. I learned to sew on my mother's Singer featherweight, but have used various machines over the years, such as the machines in home economics, and various relatives until I bought my own. I have my grandmother's treadle machine, but have not used it in years. I have learned to value my experiences on various machines.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I had similar issues with one of my singers and finally figured out what the source was. I had the proper bobbin in the machine, a brand new one in fact. Brand new does not necessarily mean good though. The lips of the bobbin were bent, which caused it to jam in the case. It would jam/release/jam/release/jam/break/etc., and left huge wads of thread just as your picture shows. Another part of it was old, poor quality thread.

If your machine uses class 15 or class 66 bobbins, be very wary of the new metal ones....especially with the class 66. Plastic bobbins, or undamaged original metal ones, are vastly superior to new production metal versions....even the ones with the Singer name on them.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Sybil, please start another thread and give us the latest news. How's Prepper?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Sybil, please start another thread


Why start another thread? There is no need to start another thread. She just needs to respond to what she posted here.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Why start another thread? There is no need to start another thread. She just needs to respond to what she posted here.


I think the point of starting a new thread was because he asked her a non related question.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Prepper and I are great, just drowning in college. Lol. It's a brother machine and I have three bobbins that came with it. The needle is for woven fabrics and is the correct size. (Machine belonged to my boyfriend's mother and she was going to sell it) It has to be upper tension but I can't find the sweet spot because I was still getting pull through. I'm using Singer brand thread but it must be old, because I swapped it to see if another spool would work and the black thread held whereas my white thread must be worn out. 

Sorry I didn't respond sooner but work is killing me. Valentine's = really nasty rooms (I'm a housekeeper). However, I would still love any tips on brother machines because the bobbin casing kicks my butt!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> Prepper and I are great, just drowning in college. Lol. It's a brother machine and I have three bobbins that came with it. The needle is for woven fabrics and is the correct size. (Machine belonged to my boyfriend's mother and she was going to sell it) It has to be upper tension but I can't find the sweet spot because I was still getting pull through. I'm using Singer brand thread but it must be old, because I swapped it to see if another spool would work and the black thread held whereas my white thread must be worn out.
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond sooner but work is killing me. Valentine's = really nasty rooms (I'm a housekeeper). However, I would still love any tips on brother machines because the bobbin casing kicks my butt!


Glad to hear you are okay. Keep up the work for your classes and soon you can get a different job to help with the bills.

As for Brother machines... I have had my fair share and got rid of them all. They are a PITA to work with. My last one was a newer plastic case model. The heat from use melted the plastic and it started rubbing and twisting. Pure junk. My current 'play' machine is a Singer Simple 2259. Still a plastic case but not as heat sensitive. But then I have 3 vintage machines and a serger if I need to do some truly heavy sewing.

If you can get your butt to a vacuum/sewing machine repair shop and see if they will trade in the Brother machine for a good tuned vintage all metal machine. They may want more for the vintage machine but most shops will do lay-a-way. My first sewing machine was a Singer Touch and Sew with stitch cams. I still have it and it runs like a champ.

I recommend you spend the money and buy Guterman threads. A bit pricey but worth the money. Joann's sells them and you can use the sales coupons to get a good deal. I always buy 2 spools when I only need one so I have an extra in my thread stash.

https://www.guetermann.com/shop/en/view/content/

http://www.joann.com/coupon/


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I want a new machine but my Grandma says she wants me to take her extra Singer or let my uncle R find me one. I've got a list of things to buy when I get the money but while I'm making about $8.40 an hour on average, I'm still only working part time and a brand spanking new machine isn't at the tippy top of my list. However, solar panels are........ I didn't even think about trading it in though and there is a sewing machine store in Chattanooga......


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What stitch functions do you use? 

I find I only use straight stitch and the button hole functions. Since I have the serger that is. If I don't feel like pulling the serger out I use french seams. Growing up my mom used the zig zag function but I found french seams are cleaner looking.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the machine my mom bought as her first brand new machine back in the very early 80s. I learned to sew on it. The sucker is still going strong!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-KEN...767639?hash=item25b58dee57:g:0xgAAOSwpdpVZ2iZ


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Grimm, my everyday machine is a Kenmore just a few years older than yours in a cabinet that takes 2 men to carry. The cabinet has 2 levels, one for flat bed and another for free arm. My mother bought it new in 1978. It will sew just about anything I can get under the pressure foot. It takes metal bobbins.

Sybil, I will second Grimm's urge to get a used, serviced metal machine. The older Kenmore machines usually cost a little less than Singers and are just as good. I bought my dd a used Kenmore 11 years ago and she is still using it and one year make a living with it. Good thread does make a difference.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a Janome and a Brother. They each like different thread. I have to use polyester thread on my Janome! If I use all cotton it skips stitches, it puckers, gathers, etc, so I would try a different type of thread before I would start to mess with the tension. 
If that doesn't work, take a blow dryer or an air compressor and blow around lightly where the thread goes, to make sure you don't have any lint gathered up.
Rewind your bobbin with a different type of thread also.
If all of this and others suggestions don't work, make sure you have anew needle in and check the bobbin tension by holding the thread in your hand and see if they bobbin falls on its own. If it does, it needs tightened if it doesn't, give your wrist a quick flick, your bobbin should let some thread out. If it doesn't, it's to tight. Then proceed to the upper tension if none of this works. But remember, little turns of the tension dial at a time.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> Grimm, my everyday machine is a Kenmore just a few years older than yours in a cabinet that takes 2 men to carry. The cabinet has 2 levels, one for flat bed and another for free arm. My mother bought it new in 1978. It will sew just about anything I can get under the pressure foot. It takes metal bobbins.
> 
> Sybil, I will second Grimm's urge to get a used, serviced metal machine. The older Kenmore machines usually cost a little less than Singers and are just as good. I bought my dd a used Kenmore 11 years ago and she is still using it and one year make a living with it. Good thread does make a difference.


2 years after K and I got married we were driving to go look at a house for rent. We went and looked at this house for several weeks before renting it. Every time we drove by a certain neighborhood I saw a beat up sewing cabinet sitting in an ally. Finally I told K to pull over so I could look at it. Sure enough it was a 1950s sewing cabinet WITH THE MACHINE STILL IN IT! It was an old Kenmore from the late 50s early 60s. Heavy and clean looking. We took it home and I had it serviced. It is one of my favorite machines to sew on today.

The one I linked above is just like my mom's. She still has it and uses it every day. She has a newer Phaff quilting machine but she still uses the old kenmore.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sybil, I understand wanting a new machine, but as has already been stated, the machines that were made with metal are the best. I participated in a crafting group in the 80s. Everyone else had a new machine. Mine was a 1970s Singer Fashion Mate which I still have. I was told by the others that their machines wouldn't sew through heavier fabric such as denim. I don't know if this is true of all machines, but it is something to consider.

There is a vintage sewing machine group on facebook. Some people have LOTS of sewing machines. I have a few, and do not see the need to have dozens. Once people realize you have a machine or two, or that you are into sewing, machines and other sewing goods will come your way for free.

I think having a treadle or crank operated machine should be a goal for all preppers who sew. I believe the treadle could be used to operate other things in the future as well. I also think there is the possibility of attaching electric machines to the treadle and operate them that way. 

I have also seen free machines on Craigslist. I have one that I got for free. Craigslist has an option to sign up for emails when certain things are listed. I sell books online and am signed up for an email every time books are listed for free. 

I think all preppers should have at least one sewing machine. I always wonder about the possibility of never being able to buy clothing again? Clothing and other fabrics can be repaired, reworked, and reused.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

A good way to get a good vintage machine that can be converted to a treadle or crank is to look on ebay for a Singer 99K. They can be found for $30-100 depending on how clean it is and if the belts need to be replaced. I recommend getting one with a motor since they can be replaced for less than $25 with a NEW motor.

I got a Singer 99K when we lived in the mountains. The motor was seized but for $20 I got a new one with belts. It did not come with a base so I have spent the last 2 years looking for a base for it. Unlike most vintage machines the 99 needs a base to sit in or it will not work or sit flat. My mom gave me this past summer her treadle base so now I can use my 99K with the treadle or the motor. I also have a repro hand crank if it needs to be more portable.

The 99K is called the 3/4 machine. It is slightly smaller than full size Singers and is a tad bigger than the featherweight. Featherweights are the most sought after vintage Singers and go for hundreds of dollars used and in poor condition. Quilters love them because they are real workhorses for the size. I'd love to have one but not at the going price.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I got mine on E-bay.
But I am not in school & could afford to pay asking price, which I understand was a good price.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

All metal machines?  I've gotten really lucky with the ones I've bought. I've got a Singer 401A that I paid maybe $10 for at a garage sale, a 328K for about the same, plus a few others. Believe it or not, I saved a Husqvarna Viking 3100 series from a scrapyard. I have no idea why anyone would have thrown it out....it was in the original case with most of the original accessories and in perfect working condition. :dunno: The only thing missing is the "table" to convert it from a freearm to a flatbed machine. The low gear in it makes sewing slowly for detail work extremely easy....far superior in that regard to any of my singers.

I would also recommend an older machine in nice condition over a "box store" plastic thing. Too many folks online posting problems with the newer stuff. Singer and Kenmore are good bets, but there are a few other brands that are worth a look.


----------



## IceFire (Feb 24, 2016)

Sybil6 said:


> It's a brother machine..


Unfortunately, THAT is your problem! Brother machines are junk.

A little story: I had a dual voltage Pfaff (purchased in Germany, hence the dual voltage) When the motor burned out, we were stateside, and nobody where we were knew how to fix a dual voltage machine. So, my husband, thinking he was helping, bought me a Brother machine. I had the same problem with the tension. It kept making a "rat's nest" of the thread underneath. I could NEVER get the tension adjusted right. You'd think I didn't know how to sew! It was a constant fight with that machine. I would rather sew by hand than use that machine. I finally got rid of it and bought a Bernina. Problem solved. I've now had the "Bernie" for over 20 years, and have had NO problems whatsoever. I do a lot of 1880's type costuming, as well as alterations/repairs, and quilting with mine, and work on everything from silk to denim and leather.

Pitch the Brother, and get a decent machine. I would recommend a Bernina, Viking, Husqvarna, or Pfaff. Or a Singer made BEFORE 1970 (After that, the quality went WAY downhill.) I also have a 1915 Singer treadle machine. Nothing beats it for a good, straight stitch. (Plus, it's my SHTF there's no more electricity machine.)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I belong to a sewing facebook group. Someone was dealing with a very similar problem. Was it her thread, was it this, was it that? The conversation involved lots of suggestions, and she took her machine to a machine repair shop. Ultimately, she had her needle in wrong! 

In the slot where the needle goes is one flat side. The flat side of the needle needs to go to the flat side of the slot. I use a mirror to see that if I am unsure.

Just a thought and could be an easy and cheap fix!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IceFire said:


> Unfortunately, THAT is your problem! Brother machines are junk.
> 
> A little story: I had a dual voltage Pfaff (purchased in Germany, hence the dual voltage) When the motor burned out, we were stateside, and nobody where we were knew how to fix a dual voltage machine. So, my husband, thinking he was helping, bought me a Brother machine. I had the same problem with the tension. It kept making a "rat's nest" of the thread underneath. I could NEVER get the tension adjusted right. You'd think I didn't know how to sew! It was a constant fight with that machine. I would rather sew by hand than use that machine. I finally got rid of it and bought a Bernina. Problem solved. I've now had the "Bernie" for over 20 years, and have had NO problems whatsoever. I do a lot of 1880's type costuming, as well as alterations/repairs, and quilting with mine, and work on everything from silk to denim and leather.
> 
> Pitch the Brother, and get a decent machine. I would recommend a Bernina, Viking, Husqvarna, or Pfaff. Or a Singer made BEFORE 1970 (After that, the quality went WAY downhill.) I also have a 1915 Singer treadle machine. Nothing beats it for a good, straight stitch. (Plus, it's my SHTF there's no more electricity machine.)


All of this was already covered if you had read the other posts.



> As for Brother machines... I have had my fair share and got rid of them all. They are a PITA to work with. My last one was a newer plastic case model. The heat from use melted the plastic and it started rubbing and twisting. Pure junk. My current 'play' machine is a Singer Simple 2259. Still a plastic case but not as heat sensitive. But then I have 3 vintage machines and a serger if I need to do some truly heavy sewing.


FYI the OP is a first year college student with little to no money to buy an industrial quality machine. Again already covered if you had read the other posts in the thread.


----------

